# Constipation after egg collection



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

I had egg collection 2 days and have been constipated since along with a cold and a bloated tummy its not much fun witn a toddler! I suffered in early pregnancy with dd and took lactulose. I want to get on top of it before Embryo transfer. Should I buy lactulose or fybogel if I'm going to be using it with embryos on board ? 
Thanks

Also how long does it take for cyclogest to be absorbed Rectally please? Thanks again


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Make sure you drink lots of fluid. Increase fibre from diet. Try fresh fruit juices too. If you need to resort to laxatives then lactulose fine to take. 

Rectal absorption from suppositories takes about 10 minutes on average. A lot quicker than most people think


----------

